

Student Invents Bottle Made of Paper (video) - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/tech/2009/06/12/dnt.wa.paper.water.bottle.king

======
michael_dorfman
Not to rain on his parade or anything, but didn't he really just invent
putting water into a cardboard milk carton?

~~~
noonespecial
Ahh yes, but that's got to be worth what, 30, maybe 40 patents at the good 'ol
USPTO?

I remember getting Vittel water in cartons like this in Germany in the late
80's. I do think he might be a little late to the party. His carton actually
looks a lot like the Tropicana orange juice cartons in stores now.

